# ممكن سؤال عن الهيكل ؟



## مارينا مارجرجس (6 نوفمبر 2011)

*سؤالى صغير بس محيرنى اوى وبجد
هو انا لو دخلت الهيكل اية الى يمنع ؟
بيقولوا علشان يبقى فى نظام فى الكنيسة !
طيب لو فى يوم ملهوش علاقة بالقداس يوم عادى فاضى مفيش اى حد فى الكنيسة ولا هيبقى 
دوشة ولا عدم نظام ودخلت هل دة مسموح ؟
وازى الدخول لاخدام الهيكل زى مابيقولوا وانا بشوف فراش الكنيسة بيخش كل شوية علشان يجيب حاجة ويطلع مش دة غلط
وفى حاجة تانى لو دخول الهيكل مممنوع هل فى اية فى الكتاب المقدس قالت كدة ولا دة 
موضوع حاطة الكنيسة من مزاجها؟*


----------



## ABOTARBO (6 نوفمبر 2011)

سؤال: لماذا لا يصرح للمرأة بالدخول إلى الهيكل؟ ما الفرق بينها وبين الرجل في هذا الأمر؟
سؤال: ليه السيدات مش بتدخل الهيكل ويا ريت الرد يكون من الانجيل


----------



## اوريجانوس المصري (6 نوفمبر 2011)

*الأصل هو أن دخول الهيكل لخدام المذبح فقط، ونعني بهم رجال الكهنوت ومعهم الشمامسة، وليس لأحد آخر. والذين ليسوا من الكهنة والشمامسة، لا يدخلون إلى المذبح، سواء في ذلك الرجال أو النساء، بلا فارق.

ولذلك نرى أنه كانت في الكنائس القديمة طاقة في حجاب الهيكل، يتناول منها المؤمنون السرائر المقدسة، وهم وقوف خارج الهيكل..

ولهذا فإن الهيكل يرتفع ثلاث درجات عن أرضية الكنيسة، رمزا لدرجات الكهنوت الثلاثة التي يصل بها خدام المذبح إلى الهيكل.

ولما كانت المرأة ليست من الكهنوت، لذلك لا تدخل الهيكل.

 إذن ليس هناك تفريق بين الرجل والمرأة، إنما هناك نظام واحد يطبق على كليهما في الدخول إلى الهيكل.

ولعل البعض يسأل: هناك رجال ليسوا شمامسة، ومع ذلك يدخلون إلى الهيكل ويتناولون.. فما السبب؟

في الواقع كان يُسمَح فقط للملك الأرثوذكسي الممسوح بالمسحة المقدسة، على  اعتبار أنه مسيح الرب هو..

أما باقي الذين يدخلون، فلعل لهم سبب آخر، هو:

كثير من الرجال كانوا يُرسَمون في إحدى درجات الشماسية، وإن كانوا لا  يلبسون ملابس الشماسية، ويدخلون الهيكل تشبهاً بهؤلاء، وهذا خطأ تحاول  الكنيسة أن تعالجه، بأن تمنع الكل من دخول الهيكل، حتى المرسومين  أغنسطسيين، ولكنهم لا يخدمون في نفس يوم تناولهم.. 

على أن هناك خطأ آخر نلاحظه، اقتضته ضرورة الظروف المهنية، كأن يدخل الهيكل  بعض من رجال البناء والهندسة والفن، ولكن ليس في وقت الخدمة. كما يدخل  الهيكل بعض المصورين أو رجال الإذاعة والتليفزيون
*


----------



## مارينا مارجرجس (6 نوفمبر 2011)

اوريجانوس المصري قال:


> *الأصل هو أن دخول الهيكل لخدام المذبح فقط، ونعني بهم رجال الكهنوت ومعهم الشمامسة، وليس لأحد آخر. والذين ليسوا من الكهنة والشمامسة، لا يدخلون إلى المذبح، سواء في ذلك الرجال أو النساء، بلا فارق.
> 
> ولذلك نرى أنه كانت في الكنائس القديمة طاقة في حجاب الهيكل، يتناول منها المؤمنون السرائر المقدسة، وهم وقوف خارج الهيكل..
> 
> ...


مانا فاهمة لو سمحتى بلاش اجابات بالغة العربية والكلام الكبير دة 
برضة محدش رد على الاجابة الاجابة دى موجودة فى 10000 مليون موقع وشوفتها بامانة 
انا سؤالى كان واضح جدا 
انا لو دخلت فيها حاجة ؟
واية الاية الى فى الكتاب المقدس بتنص على هذا ؟


----------



## ABOTARBO (6 نوفمبر 2011)

مارينا مارجرجس قال:


> شكرا ليك على الاجابة ولكن قراتها فى  مليون موقع انا اجابتى مش اشمعنا او  اعتراض على الكهنوت او اى حاجة
> لكن اجابات الموقع او كتاب البابا مش بترد على حاجة دى بتعقد الامور اكتر لان الاجابة ملهاش لازمة اساسا
> واانا سؤالى كان على ان لو حد دخل هل كدة تعتبر خطية واية الى يمنعنا كلنا وبالذات المراة من انها تخش
> مش ليس ذكر وانثى فى المسيح
> ...


بسم الصليب ...

+ تاسونى من فضلك خدى بالك من طريقة تعبيرك عن عدم رضاكى عن فكر معين .. اعترضى اوك لكن بطريقة تليق بليز لاننا احنا بنتكلم عن راى كتاب مقدس 
وفكر كنسى


----------



## أنجيلا (6 نوفمبر 2011)

> على أن هناك خطأ آخر نلاحظه، اقتضته ضرورة الظروف المهنية، كأن يدخل الهيكل بعض من رجال البناء والهندسة والفن، ولكن ليس في وقت الخدمة. كما يدخل الهيكل بعض المصورين أو رجال الإذاعة والتليفزيون


_*اوكي ده الحالة اللي بيدخل فيها غيررجال الكهنوت ومعاهم الشمامسة للمذبح

اوكي هل يسمح  لنساء الهندسة والفن والمصورات بدخول المذبح لنفس الغرض ولا لاء؟ *_


----------



## ABOTARBO (6 نوفمبر 2011)

+ لا رجل ولا امراة يدخلو الا الكاهن والشمامسة المشتركين فى خدمة القداس.
اما فى الايام العادية مسموح فقط ابتداء من رتبة دياكون فما فوق بالدخول .
+ ومش صح الفراش يدخل الهيكل لكن الشماس الكامل ( الدياكون ) 
+ وبعدين المراة هتدخل تعمل ايه ؟


----------



## أنجيلا (6 نوفمبر 2011)

*يا ابوتريبا 
قالك رجال الهندسة والفن والبناء والتلفزة بيدخلوا
فانا سالت لو مسموح لنساء الهندسة والفن والتلفزة يدخلو كمان ولا لاء؟*


----------



## اوريجانوس المصري (6 نوفمبر 2011)

*فمن الجدير بالذكر    أنه لا يسمح بالدخول للهيكل لأي طفلة أو فتاة أو شابة أو سيدة كبيرة في أي سن أو    غيره..  
فالأمر لا علاقة بالسن بل بالجنس بالنسبة للنساء..  وللرتبة    الكهنوتيه بالنسبة للرجال فقط ،
 مع استثناءات بسيطة للرجال وليس النساء، وهذا واضح من خلال الآيات الكتاب المقدس.** 
 وأن دخول الهيكل لأي شخص من الشعب لا يليق بقدسية المكان..

بنسبه للايات الكتاب المقدس

**يقول الكتاب: "أُرِيدُ أَنْ تَعْلَمُوا    أَنَّ رَأْسَ كُلِّ رَجُل هُوَ الْمَسِيحُ، وَأَمَّا رَأْسُ الْمَرْأَةِ فَهُوَ    الرَّجُلُ، وَرَأْسُ الْمَسِيحِ هُوَ اللهُ.." * *(رسالة    بولس الرسول الأولى إلى أهل كورنثوس 11: 6)*

* ويقول أيضاً: "**لَسْتُ    آذَنُ لِلْمَرْأَةِ أَنْ تُعَلِّمَ وَلاَ تَتَسَلَّطَ عَلَى الرَّجُلِ، بَلْ    تَكُونُ فِي سُكُوتٍ، لأَنَّ آدَمَ جُبِلَ أَوَّلاً ثُمَّ حَوَّاءُ، وَآدَمُ لَمْ    يُغْوَ، لكِنَّ الْمَرْأَةَ أُغْوِيَتْ فَحَصَلَتْ فِي التَّعَدِّي" * *(رسالة    بولس الرسول الأولى إلى تيموثاوس 2: 12-14)، 
*

*وكذلك: "**لِتَصْمُتْ    نِسَاؤُكُمْ فِي الْكَنَائِسِ، لأَنَّهُ لَيْسَ مَأْذُونًا لَهُنَّ أَنْ    يَتَكَلَّمْنَ، بَلْ يَخْضَعْنَ كَمَا يَقُولُ النَّامُوسُ أَيْضًا. وَلكِنْ إِنْ    كُنَّ يُرِدْنَ أَنْ يَتَعَلَّمْنَ شَيْئًا، فَلْيَسْأَلْنَ رِجَالَهُنَّ فِي    الْبَيْتِ، لأَنَّهُ قَبِيحٌ بِالنِّسَاءِ أَنْ تَتَكَلَّمَ فِي كَنِيسَةٍ" * *(رسالة    بولس الرسول الأولى إلى أهل كورنثوس 14: 34، 35)**.  
*

*ومن هذه الآيات نرى أولاً من جانب، أن المرأة هي التي أُغوِيَت من الشيطان، وليس    الرجل..  ومن جانب آخر، إن كانت الكنيسة لا تسمح للمرأة بأن تعلم في الكنيسة    - بخلاف اجتماعات المرأة أو مدارس الأحد أو غيره- ولا تسمح لها بالدخول الي الهيكل.*


*فلم نسمع سواء في      العهد الجديد أو      العهد القديم بدخول نساء إلى **       الهيكل*
* لم    يحدث هذا، ولا حتى      سر **      الكهنوت** مسموح به    للمرأة**، 
*


* بل حتى الكتاب المقدس نفسه    كان به شروط حازمة جداً بخصوص      قدس الأقداس، فلم يكن ليدخله إلا      رئيس الكهنة مرة كل عام..*

*ففي **      العهد القديم** أيام      موسى النبي ولا بعده لم نسمع بوجود كاهنة امرأة في      اللاويين (سفر العدد 3؛ 8)، ولا حتى مَنْ تخدم      المذبح..  والسيد    المسيح عندما اختار      تلاميذه الإثني عشر، لم يكن من ضمنهم نساء..  وعلى ذلك، فقد اختص الله    خدمة      الهيكل بالرجال فقط..*


----------



## أنجيلا (6 نوفمبر 2011)

*مفهوم 
ميرسي اوريجانوس لتوضيح

سؤال اخير: في اية في الكتاب المقدس تؤيد ده ولا الكنيسة اللي وضعت القانون ده ؟
في اية في الكتاب المقدس... نعم ام لا؟*


----------



## اوريجانوس المصري (6 نوفمبر 2011)

أنجيلا قال:


> *مفهوم
> ميرسي اوريجانوس لتوضيح
> 
> سؤال اخير: في اية في الكتاب المقدس تؤيد ده ولا الكنيسة اللي وضعت القانون ده ؟
> في اية في الكتاب المقدس... نعم ام لا؟*


*
طبعا في الايات التي طرحتها سابقا في التعليق السابق
 قد فسرها الاباء وعاشتها الكنيسة علي مر العصورفي القداسات والاجتماعات بهذا الفكر وقد نقله الاباء من الرسل الي الكنيسة المعاشه

وبجانب هذا هو قانون كنسي معتمد علي روح الكتاب المقدس
*


----------



## أنجيلا (6 نوفمبر 2011)

سوري كتبت مشاركتي قبل ما اشوف تعديل مشاركتك

يعني مفيش نص واضح بكده بل هو تفسيرالاباء وقانون وضعته الكنسية 

je comprends

ميرسي لتوضيح
الرب يباركك


----------



## أنجيلا (6 نوفمبر 2011)

*يا جماعة بالراحة 

الاخت عمرها 13 سنة بس 
مش كده تردو عليها 
 وضحولها الفرق مش تهجمو عليها
*


----------



## Molka Molkan (6 نوفمبر 2011)

*الإجابة المختصرة لكي لا نكون مقصرين معكي ،،

الكتاب المقدس هو " جزء " من التقليد المسلم لنا ، فالتقليد إما مكتوب او منقول عبر القديسيين ، الهيكل مكان للصلاة وليس لأي شيء آخر ،، كقاعدة حكم ، خطأ ان يدخل أي انسان الى الهيكل إلا من يخدمون فيه في القداس فقط ، سواء رجالا او نساء ، اطفالا او كبار ، لاي سبب ، ولكن لبعض الظروف يتيح الكاهن هذا ، على أن يكون بصفة مؤقتة وليس دورياً .

كونك تقولي انك للأسف ارثوذكسية ، فأنا اقول لكي ان الأرثوذكسية للأسف انت تنتمي اليها مع كونك لا تعرفين عنها اي شيء ،، فكان من الأفضل بدل ان تسبي الكتاب المقدس او التقليد او الارثوذكسية ، ان تسألي ونجيبك بدون اي تجريح ..

السؤال والحوار يكون بأدب ..
*


----------



## مارينا مارجرجس (6 نوفمبر 2011)

Molka Molkan قال:


> *الإجابة المختصرة لكي لا نكون مقصرين معكي ،،
> 
> الكتاب المقدس هو " جزء " من التقليد المسلم لنا ، فالتقليد إما مكتوب او منقول عبر القديسيين ، الهيكل مكان للصلاة وليس لأي شيء آخر ،، كقاعدة حكم ، خطأ ان يدخل أي انسان الى الهيكل إلا من يخدمون فيه في القداس فقط ، سواء رجالا او نساء ، اطفالا او كبار ، لاي سبب ، ولكن لبعض الظروف يتيح الكاهن هذا ، على أن يكون بصفة مؤقتة وليس دورياً .
> 
> ...



شكرا على الاجابة 
وعمتا على الكل الى حصل دة انا متاسفة 
باعتذر ليكم كلكم سورى


----------



## مارينا مارجرجس (6 نوفمبر 2011)

شكرا ليكم كلكم على الاجابة اولا
وثانى حاجة اناا اسفة لو كنت غلطت عمتا فى الارثوذكسية او اى حاجة بس مكنش قصدى ممكن اكون كنت منفعلة بس عمتا اانا اسفة 
على فكرة انا ارثوذكسية ومعتزة انى ارثوذكسية وقبل كدة وكدة نعمة المسيحية عمتا كل الناس تتمنى انها تبقى فيها ودى بجد نعمة انا كل الى كنت اقصدة ممكن تكونوا مش فهمتوا
بس عمتا انا اسفة دى غلطتى من الاول واسفة اساسا انى طرحت الموضوع
ياريت محدش يزعل منى


----------



## Philoxinos (6 نوفمبر 2011)

*[FONT=&quot]سلام ومحبّة أخت مارينا*[/FONT]
*[FONT=&quot]لا يتعلّق الموضوع بالخطية أو عدمها.*[/FONT]
*[FONT=&quot]فإن حدث ودخلت امرأة للمذبح، فلن تحمل خطيّةً لدخولها. ولكنها ستحاسب لمعرفتها بما أوجبت به الكنيسة، وعبورها عليه.*[/FONT]
*[FONT=&quot]يجب أن ننظر للموضوع بطريقة أخرى رعوية. فنحن نقرأ عن سلطان الحل والربط الذي منحه السيّد المسيح للرسل: "**[FONT=&quot]الحقّ أقول لكم: كلّ ما تربطونه على الأرض يكون مربوطاً في السماء وكلّ ما تحلّونه على الأرض يكون محلولاً في السماء" (مت 18/ 18). هذا السلطان إنّما هو سلطان المسامحة والتعليم والرعاية.[/FONT]*[/FONT]
*[FONT=&quot]فمن ناحية الرعاية، فالكنيسة تدبّر أمور الرعيّة بما يتوافق مع مشيئة الله وخير الإنسان والحياة الاجتماعية السائدة. غير ناسيةٍ تقليد وروح الكتاب المقدّس.*[/FONT]
*[FONT=&quot]إنّ أساس عبادة الكنيسة هو العبادة اليهودية. فأخذت الكنيسة أمور العبادة من أسفار العهد القديم، وطوّرتها بما يلائم حياة الجماعات المختلفة.*[/FONT]
*[FONT=&quot]دخول الرجل من غير المرأة إلى قدس الأقداس، قد تحدّث عنه الأحبّاء. وهو أمرٌ تدبيري خاص بالترتيب. وليس فرقاً بين الجنسين من حيث الأهمّية. *[/FONT]
*[FONT=&quot]ولذلك يجب أن نعرف ما هو قدس الأقداس لكيما نعطيه حقّه, هو ليس مكاناً للزيارت، ولا للقاءات، وليس لكلّ من أراد دخوله. إنّما هو مكان خدمة الله، والكاهن هنا هو الشخص الوسيط بين الله والمؤمنين.*[/FONT]
*[FONT=&quot]فإن كان هكذا فما الداعي لدخول المرأة وغيرها.*[/FONT]
*[FONT=&quot]فلنأخذ مثلاً مكتب الإدارة في المدرسة، هل يحقّ للطلاب متى وكيفما شاؤوا أن يدخوله، خلافاً للمدير والمدرّسين الذين على الدوام يُسمح لهم. وهذا المثال بالتأكيد هو مثال محدّد، فإن كان الأمر هكذا مع الناس فكيف إذاً مع الله سبحانه.*[/FONT]
*[FONT=&quot]والكنيسة حينما أخذت هكذا تدابير إنّما انطلاقاً من السلطان الممنوح لها من الربّ، وعملاً بقوله: كونوا حكماء كالحيّات. فالكنيسة تنطلق من روح الكتاب المقدّس ومن خبرتها الحياتية لمدّة قرون. فهي وجدت الإيجابيات والسلبيات لمواضيع كثيرة، وهذا من ضمنها، فاختارت الأفضل.*[/FONT]
*[FONT=&quot]وبالنسبة لدخول المرأة لقدس الأقداس في حالات معيّنة. فلا مشكلة فيه إذا كان بموافقة الكاهن أو الأسقف. وهذا بالنسبة لأعمال التنظيف (إن وجدت حاجة). ولخبيرات الآثار وغيرهنّ.*[/FONT]
*[FONT=&quot]وبالنسبة لي فقد علمت بدخول نساءٍ للمذبح في حالات خاصّة. وهذا ليس خطيّة إن وُجدت موافقة الكاهن.*[/FONT]
*[FONT=&quot] *[/FONT]


----------



## grges monir (6 نوفمبر 2011)

> *[FONT=&quot]إنّ  أساس عبادة الكنيسة هو العبادة اليهودية. فأخذت الكنيسة أمور العبادة من  أسفار العهد القديم، وطوّرتها بما يلائم حياة الجماعات المختلفة.*


؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
محتاجةةتوضيح اكتر ومصدرك للكلام دة[/FONT]


----------



## Philoxinos (6 نوفمبر 2011)

> ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
> محتاجةةتوضيح اكتر ومصدرك للكلام دة


*سلام ومحبّة أخي المبارك*
*بدايةً. إنّ مغزى كلامي هو أنّ العبادة المسيحية غير منفصلة عن الكتاب المقدّس، والذي فيه نجد ترتيب العبادة اليهودية، فيمكننا قراءة سفر اللاويين وما فيه من ترتيبات عن المسكن والكاهن الخدمة وغيرها. والتي يمكن أن نلاحظ شيئاً منها في عبادتنا نحن المسيحيين. وهذا أمر إيجابي إذ أنّ الكنيسة لم تتناسى الترتيبات الموضوعة من قبل الله نفسه، بما فيها من رموز عميقة.*
*ويمكننا أن نقرأ في سفر الأعمال كيف أن الرسل كانوا بداية يذهبون إلى الهيكل للصلاة (أع 3/ 1)، إلى أن تمّ منعهم ورفضه*م.
​


----------



## apostle.paul (6 نوفمبر 2011)

*كلامك صح
والمفروض الكلام دا لابد وان تتدرس فرع كامل فى اللاهوت يسمى باللاهوت الطقسى
طريقة العبادة المسيحية وخصوصا الكنائس الرسولية فيها اشياء كتير من الصبغة اليهودية فى ترتيبها الكهنوتى وتدشين الكنائس ومسح المذابح واوانى المذبح الى اخره مع اختلاف الشكل الليتورجى المسيانى فى الكنيسة المسيحية  
*


----------



## My Rock (6 نوفمبر 2011)

نكتفي بالإجابة المقدمة ونغلق الموضوع بسبب الإساءات المتتلاية الموجهة للكنيسة من قبل صاحبة الموضوع.
الاخت صاحبة الموضوع، الرجاء ان تختاري كلامك بصورة اكثر لياقة والا لا داعي ان تشاركي وتسألي اصلاً.

يُغلق


----------

